
Live Course with Venture Partner @ AV8 Ventures and Angel @ YC Demo Day - raltok
https://flatwyse.com/venture-startup-formation
======
raltok
Hi everyone. I'm the CEO of Flatwyse.com. We’re launching a live course with
Shawn Kung, Venture Partner at AV8 Ventures, a VC firm based in Silicon
Valley. He’s also an angel investor at Y Combinator Demo Day as well as a
Stanford Lecturer.

The course starts on July 23rd. Max enrollment is 50 students. After the cap
is hit, we’ll open a waitlist. Tentative schedule for the live lectures is
Thu, 5:00-7:00 pm PT.

The course includes:

\- 6 weekly live lectures of 2 hours each with Shawn and all the other
students

\- guest speakers (founders & investors from Shawn’s network)

\- 1-1 office hours

\- unlimited Q&A on our private Slack channel

\- startup mini project where students will form teams and pitch a business
idea to Shawn

\- lifetime access to Shawn’s Slack channel & private LinkedIn group for
alumni

Alumni of the course come from Google, Facebook, Apple, LinkedIn, Pinterest,
Tesla, Snapchat, Zoom, Palantir, etc.

